# Remember my ugly duckling little Salvini?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well, heres a before pic for those that dont remember, he was about 2" at this time.









this is him now, IMO the nicest male salvini *** ever seen (though i could be biased because he is mine ) sorry i couldnt get one a little bit clearer. *** never seen a male salvini with this amount of yellow and red on it before, i only seem to see very bland colored ones. this guy gets frozen food maybe once every 2 months, and never gets any live besides crickets every few months. he is about 5-6" now.










please comment!

im trying to get my parents to let me get a 35g to temporarily house a pair, he needs a girl friend, he deserves it.

the only other cichlid he is living with is a 7" flowerhorn in a 90g tank.

hehe, aggression wise these guys are no pushovers huh? when he was 3" he was chasing around my convict pair (one 5", and one 4") hehe


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice salvini,how does he get along with the flowerhorn? :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you bring flowerhorns up with other fish they usually get along just fine 

thanx for the comment


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

That's what I have found ,but he's still the boss man when he wants to be.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

oh definitely, it is in there nature to want to be dominant, as it is with all big CA cichlids, but it is far from impossible to get them to live with other fish, and lots do, the ones that tell you that they are incompatible with other fish have either 1) tried to add a large one that has lived on its own for a long time, or 2) have never done it.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

He looks good. What's he like personality wise? Is he skittish? Personable?...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well hes far from skittish, as far as personable, for a salvini he is very personable, he doesnt follow your finger like an oscar or anything like that, but when he sees me he wants food, and he begs for it... lol, straight to the front of the tank going crazy, though when hes done eating he does his own thing, never hides, kinda acts like a Geo.


----------



## WishesFishes (Jun 26, 2005)

Might I say, that is one gorgeous Salvini. I wish him all the best!
Sean


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking very good! 8) 
BV


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice looking!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the kind comments everyone


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Beautiful male gage! He is looking very good keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

He looks great


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx guys! id like to get him a girl friend but i have no tankspace  soon hopefully, my dad and I are going to be building a 7 foot 2 layer stand, hopefully within the next month or 2


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats a beautiful fish man!

i want him :drooling:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you cant have him!  i put a lot of work into making this guy as nice as possible, i was worried he was going to grow up gray!


----------



## dafishman2323 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice sal gage, looks kinda like mine did before he died(jumped out the tank) i do miss the sal it was very personable it would follow my finger around the tank and even let me hand feed him all this at only 2 and a half inches


----------

